# apache22: mod_tsa - openssl compatibility problem



## vecihi (Nov 28, 2012)

`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/apache22 restart
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 107 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_tsa.so into server: /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_tsa.so: Undefined symbol "TS_RESP_CTX_set_status_info"`

`# nm /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_tsa.so |grep TS_RESP_CTX_set_status_info
                 U TS_RESP_CTX_set_status_info`

`# pkg_info |grep openssl
openssl-1.0.1_4     SSL and crypto library`

`# ls /usr/ports/distfiles/openssl*
openssl-1.0.1c.tar.gz`

`# pkg_info |grep apache
ap22-mod_tsa-1.0_3  Time stamping authority (RFC 3161) module for apache
apache22-2.2.23     Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM`



what are alternative solutions for this problem?


----------



## vecihi (Nov 28, 2012)

patch found: http://www.opentsa.org/ts/ts-20060923-0_9_8c-patch.gz 

I asked it because maybe there is another port served by freebsd to solve it without this patch...


----------



## vecihi (Nov 28, 2012)

another error log related with subject: 
`#openssl ts
openssl:Error: 'ts' is an invalid command`
patched ssl output:
`# ./openssl ts
usage:
ts -query [-rand file:file:...] [-config configfile] [-data file_to_hash] [-digest digest_bytes][-md2|-md4|-md5|-sha|-sha1|-mdc2|-ripemd160] [-policy object_id] [-no_nonce] [-cert] [-in request.tsq] [-out request.tsq] [-text]
or
ts -reply [-config configfile] [-section tsa_section] [-queryfile request.tsq] [-passin password] [-signer tsa_cert.pem] [-inkey private_key.pem] [-chain certs_file.pem] [-policy object_id] [-in response.tsr] [-token_in] [-out response.tsr] [-token_out] [-text] [-engine id]
or
ts -verify [-data file_to_hash] [-digest digest_bytes] [-queryfile request.tsq] -in response.tsr [-token_in] -CApath ca_path -CAfile ca_file.pem -untrusted cert_file.pem`


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2012)

Please read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 about the use of format tags like 
	
	



```
and [cmd].
```


----------

